# Jemanden als Präsident(en?) einsetzen



## bearded

Guten Tag an alle

Aus dem heutigen 3sat-Teletext:

_Seehofer will neuen BBK-Chef
...Der Bundesinnenminister beabsichtigt, Armin Schuster als Präsident einzusetzen._

Wäre hier 'als Präsident*en*' (Akkusativ) nicht richtiger? Ansonsten könnte sich 'Präsident' vielleicht auf den Innenminister selbst (Subjekt) beziehen..

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Wäre hier 'als Präsident*en*' (Akkusativ) nicht richtiger?


Ja.


bearded said:


> Ansonsten könnte sich 'Präsident' vielleicht auf den Innenminister selbst (Subjekt) beziehen..


So ist es.

Aber wo steht geschrieben, dass ein Journalist Deutsch können muss?


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> wo steht geschrieben, dass ein Journalist Deutsch können muss?


----------



## JClaudeK

Folgender Artikel dürfte Dich interessieren:



> *Deklination der schwachen Maskulina als Zweifelsfall *
> 
> Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass bei einer Anzahl von Substantiven, die ursprünglich  nach der schwachen Deklination flektieren, eine Tendenz besteht, den Akkusativ  und den Dativ Singular nicht mehr zu markieren, d.h. ohne Kasussuffix zu bilden,  oder, wie es der _Duden Band 9, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch,_ formuliert:
> 
> Es besteht eine starke Neigung, bei schwach gebeugten maskulinen Substantiven  im Dativ und Akkusativ Singular die Deklinationsendung abzuwerfen und die Substantive  dadurch zu starken zu machen. (Duden 2001: 859)
> 
> [....]
> Zweifel bestehen also, und "falsche" Formen kommen tatsächlich vor, sogar  in einer Zeitung wie der FAZ, die nicht gerade für sprachliche Schludrigkeiten  bekannt ist.


und:


> Bei einer Reihe von Fremdwörtern wird die Deklination häufig unterlassen,  wenn sie als Rangbezeichnung, Titel oder Berufsbezeichnung, und in diesen Fällen  oft in Verbindung mit dem Namen, gebraucht werden:
> dem, den Architekt statt: dem, den Architekten; dem, den Dirigent statt:  dem, den Dirigenten
> Diese Unterlassung  der Deklination ist *nicht korrekt*. (Duden 2001: 861)


_Präsident_ gehört in diese Kategorie.


----------



## bearded

Sehr interessant.  Vielen Dank, JClaudeK!


----------



## tatüta

Mir fällt auch immer wieder auf, dass statt "niemandem" oder "niemanden" einfach "niemand" geschrieben wird. Scheint auch zu diesem Phänomen zu gehören.


----------



## Demiurg

Mit ist auch schon der umgekehrte Fall begegnet, dass ein starkes Substantiv schwach dekliniert wird, z.B. "dem Autoren".   Ich halte das für Hyperkorrektur.

Siehe auch hier: Der Fehler des Autoren ist der Genitiv.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte das für Hyperkorrektur.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte das für Hyperkorrektur.


Well, "sort of". Das Problem tritt nur bei (meist lateinischen) Lehnwörtern auf, die im Plural in allen Kasus auf_ -en_ enden. Bei nativen Wörtern ist das hinreichendes Zeichen für schwache Deklination und das wird hier wohl etwas übergeneralisiert.

_Autor, Doktor, Friede, Funke_ — Problemfälle der Flexion


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> bei (meist lateinischen) Lehnwörtern..., die im Plural in allen Kasus auf_ -en_ enden


Auf diesem Gebiet ist Deutsch manchmal widersprüchlich/unberechenbar.  Ich verstehe als 'Romanisch-Sprecher' z.B. nicht,  wieso 'Kontinent' und 'Präsident' zwei unterschiedliche Plurale haben sollen (Kontinente/Präsidenten, also starke/schwache Deklination): beides aus Latein, beides auf -ent... (teilweise bereits hier erörtert: German cases with respect to strong and weak masculine nouns).


----------



## tatüta

Demiurg said:


> Mit ist auch schon der umgekehrte Fall begegnet



Klar, den umgekehrten Fall gibt es immer, das ist nur logisch. 

Dem beklagten Siegeszug des Dativs über den Genitiv zum Trotze hat der Genitiv andernorts den historisch verwendeten Dativ verdrängt: zum Beispiel im Falle von "trotz". Es kommt vor, dass nach Präpositionen, die (nach wie vor) den Dativ verlangen (gemäß, entgegen, entsprechend) der Genitiv verwandt wird. 

Die durch die Uneinheitlichkeit bedingte Verwirrung der Muttersprachler verschlimmert sich m.E. durch die sprachpolitische Deklamation einer Variante als die feinere (oder der feineren?  ). Wer im Verhältnis weniger kulturelles Kapital hat, fühlt sich eingeschüchtert, wer viel hat, will keine Schwäche zeigen; beides führt zu derartigen Übergeneralisierungen. Deswegen ist es ja immer so schade, wenn Aspekte von Macht und Prestige in Grammatikdiskussionen überhand nehmen.


----------



## berndf

tatüta said:


> Dem beklagten Siegeszug des Dativs über den Genitiv


Auchtung, das hier hat genau gar nichts mit Dativ vs. Genitiv zu tun. Es geht um schwankenden Deklinationsmuster: Stark vs. schwach. Und das betrifft sowohl Dativ als auch Genitiv.


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> Auchtung, das hier hat genau gar nichts mit Dativ vs. Genitiv zu tun. Es geht um schwankenden Deklinationsmuster: Stark vs. schwach. Und das betrifft sowohl Dativ als auch Genitiv.



Ich weiß, ich weiß! Keine Sorge. Ich bezog mich auf das von Demiurg als "Hyperkorrektur" bezeichnete Phänomen. Dabei handelt es sich ja auch um ein soziales, unabhängig davon in welchem Detailbereich ein grammatischer Gebrauch schwankt.


----------



## berndf

Ich weiss nicht so ganz, ob das vergleichbar ist. Hier geht es nicht um ein soziolinguistisches Phänomen, sondern einfach darum, das bestimmte Lehnwörter sich der reibungslosen Einordnung in Deklinationsmuster widersetzen und es darum zu schwankendem Gebrauch kommt.

Das ist eher mit Phänomenen vergleichbar, wie das einige Leute _der Backup_ und andere _das Backup _sagen, weil das Ursprungswort den Genus halt nicht mitliefert. Früher hat man bei Lateinischen Lehnwörtern lateinisch dekliniert, so schrieb Grimm über die _Conjugation der Verb*orum*_ und nicht der _Verb*en*_. Seit man aber versucht, die Deklination anzupassen, entstehen halt ab und zu Schwankungen.


----------



## bearded

tatüta said:


> wer viel hat, will keine Schwäche zeigen


...und verwendet deshalb meistens die 'starke' Deklination.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> ...und verwendet deshalb meistens die 'starke' Deklination.


... außer es handelt sich um einen Autoren.


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> Ich weiss nicht so ganz, ob das vergleichbar ist. Hier geht es nicht um ein soziolinguistisches Phänomen, sondern einfach darum, das bestimmte Lehnwörter sich der reibungslosen Einordnung in Deklinationsmuster widersetzen und es darum zu schwankendem Gebrauch kommt.
> 
> Das ist eher mit Phänomenen vergleichbar, wie das einige Leute _der Backup_ und andere _das Backup _sagen, weil das Ursprungswort den Genus halt nicht mitliefert. Früher hat man bei Lateinischen Lehnwörtern lateinisch dekliniert, so schrieb Grimm über die _Conjugation der Verb*orum*_ und nicht der _Verb*en*_. Seit man aber versucht, die Deklination anzupassen, entstehen halt ab und zu Schwankungen.


 
Hm. Aus meiner Sicht ist es durchaus vergleichbar, lebendige Sprache widersetzt sich Mustern, zugleich werden Muster von der lebendigen Sprache abgeleitet; in diesem Spektrum kommt es zu Schwankungen und Regelmäßigkeiten. Muttersprachler nehmen den schwankenden Gebrauch jedoch meist nicht bewusst wahr und setzen sich auch nicht mit logischen Erklärungen auseinander: sie haben zwei Muster im Kopf, die an bestimmten Stellen ineinanderlaufen oder verschwommen sind. A.d.G. werden Urteile oft mithilfe außersprachlicher Kriterien gefällt.


----------



## berndf

Es tut mir leid, das ist mir etwas zu beliebig. Es gibt schon einen relevanten Unterschied, ob es sich um eine soziolinguistische Hyperkorrektur handelt, d.h. einer Überverwendung eines Konstrukts, weil es für "besser" oder "kultivierter" gehalten wird, oder ob es sich um einen schwankenden Gebrauch infolge unklarer Flexionsmuster oder aktuellen Sprachwandels handelt.


----------



## tatüta

Naja, meiner Ansicht nach lässt sich das nicht so klar trennen; nicht jeder Sprecher interessiert sich dafür, Flexionsmustern auf den Grund zu gehen, aber die meisten Menschen interessieren sich dafür, einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Dementsprechend wurden in dem von Demiurg verlinkten Artikel die Autoren, die sich selbst falsch deklinierten, tendenziell verhöhnt. Ich fühlte mich an den "Fänger im Roggen" erinnert. Spielte der soziolinguistische Aspekt keine Rolle, hätte sich der Artikel darauf beschränkt, die Problematik inhaltlich zu erläutern wie in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel...


----------



## berndf

tatüta said:


> Naja, meiner Ansicht nach lässt sich das nicht so klar trennen


Doch schon. Soziolinguistische Hyperkorrektur hat immer etwas mit Diglossie zu tun, d.h. Wechseln zwischen Sprachebenen, Registern und Dialekten. Hier geht es darum, dass für Fremdwörter intuitive Mechanismen nicht zuverlässig und intersubjektiv reproduzierbar funktioniert. Muttersprachler müssen die Deklinationsmuster ja gerade nicht einzeln lernen, weil sie auf gemeinsamer Intuition basieren. Und diese ist bei Fremdwörtern teilweise ausgehebelt. Das sind schon deutlich unterschiedliche Mechanismen.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Soziolinguistische Hyperkorrektur hat immer etwas mit Diglossie zu tun, d.h. Wechseln zwischen Sprachebenen, Registern und Dialekten.


Das sehe ich hier als gegeben.  Auf der untersten Sprachebene heißt es einfach "dem Präsident" und "dem Autor". Beim Wechsel auf eine etwas höhere Sprachebene ist sich mancher noch bewusst, dass es "dem Präsidenten" heißt, kennt aber die Regeln nicht so genau und hyperkorrigiert deshalb "dem Autor" zu "dem Autoren".   Nur bei sicherer Sprachbeherrschung weiß man, dass es "dem Präsidenten" aber "dem Autor" heißt.

Genau darüber mokiert sich der Autor des verlinkten Artikels.  Dass eben Autoren, deren Handwerkszeug die Sprache ist, nicht wissen wie ihre eigene Berufsbezeichnung korrekt dekliniert wird.


> Lustigerweise sind es meist Autoren, die nicht wissen, wie man ihren Beruf richtig schreibt – und das ist irgendwie traurig. Wenn ich so was in einem Manuskript lese, würde ich dem betreffenden "Autoren" immer gerne sagen, er soll erst mal zur Schule gehen und schreiben lernen, bevor er auf diesem Gebiet arbeiten will.


----------



## tatüta

Hm, 


berndf said:


> Muttersprachler müssen die Deklinationsmuster ja gerade nicht einzeln lernen, weil sie auf gemeinsamer Intuition basieren.


Exakt. Nur glaube ich, das die Intuition von Muttersprachlern auch (nicht nur) von sozialen Erfahrungen beeinflusst ist. Eine ursprünglich in schwankenden Mustern gründende Unsicherheit (die nicht sachlich geklärt wird) wird je nach sozialem Kontext unterschiedlich sanktioniert und dadurch weiter beeinflusst. Ich behaupte nicht, dass es dasselbe sei, nur, dass es zusammenwirkt. Aber egal. Wir brauchen diesbezüglich auch nicht übereinstimmen. In jedem Fall brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass ich deine Ausführungen nicht verstanden hätte!


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Genau darüber mokiert sich der Autor des verlinkten Artikels.


Das ist m.E. aber eher ein Problem des sich mokierenden Autors. Wenn muttersprachliche Intuition, egal in welcher Sprachebene, nicht ausreicht, zielsicher zu deklinieren, dass ist das eine Grauzone der Grammatik und hier in Kategorien von "richtig" und "falsch" zu urteilen, wird der Sache nicht gerecht.


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> Das ist m.E. aber eher ein Problem des sich mokierenden Autors. Wenn muttersprachliche Intuition, egal in welcher Sprachebene, nicht ausreicht, zielsicher zu deklinieren, dass ist das eine Grauzone der Grammatik und hier in Kategorien von "richtig" und "falsch" zu urteilen, wird der Sache nicht gerecht.


Ja, siehste, da sind wir doch gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt. 



Demiurg said:


> Genau darüber mokiert sich der Autor des verlinkten Artikels. Dass eben Autoren, deren Handwerkszeug die Sprache ist, nicht wissen wie ihre eigene Berufsbezeichnung korrekt dekliniert wird.


Das hat mich an eine Stelle im "Fänger im Roggen" erinnert, wo der Erzähler sich darüber ärgert, dass sein Mitbewohner glaubt, gute Aufsätze schreibe man,  wenn man die Zeichensetzung einwandfrei beherrsche. 

Ich kenne z.B. jemanden, dem es sehr wichtig ist, dass "O" und "Oh" korrekt gebraucht werden, dass man also um Gottes willen nicht "Oh Gott" schreiben darf. Natürlich gibt es sehr begabte Schriftsteller, die diese Regel (aus Unwissen) missachteten. Ingeborg Bachmann zum Beispiel. Es mindert den Wert ihrer Dichtung jedoch nicht im Geringsten.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Wenn muttersprachliche Intuition, egal in welcher Sprachebene, nicht ausreicht, zielsicher zu deklinieren, dass ist das eine Grauzone der Grammatik und hier in Kategorien von "richtig" und "falsch" zu urteilen, wird der Sache nicht gerecht.


Muttersprachliche Intuition genügt eben nicht, wenn man ein guter Autor sein will, man muss auch die Regeln und Ausnahmen kennen. "Dem Autoren" würde jedenfalls jeder Lektor, der Ahnung von seinem Beruf hat, anstreichen ("dem Lektoren" übrigens auch  ).


----------



## Demiurg

tatüta said:


> Das hat mich an eine Stelle im "Fänger im Roggen" erinnert, wo der Erzähler sich darüber ärgert, dass sein Mitbewohner glaubt, gute Aufsätze schreibe man, wenn man die Zeichensetzung einwandfrei beherrsche.


Es geht hier einfach darum, dass man sein Handwerkszeug beherrschen sollte und das ist bei Autoren nun mal die Sprache.  Um Regeln bewusst zu brechen, muss man sie zuerst einmal kennen.


----------



## tatüta

Demiurg said:


> Es geht hier einfach darum, dass man sein Handwerkszeug beherrschen sollte und das ist bei Autoren nun mal die Sprache. Um Regeln bewusst zu brechen, muss man sie zuerst einmal kennen.


Das ist eine verbreitete Ansicht, ich persönlich hänge ihr nicht an. Wie gesagt: beim "Oh Gott" der Bachmann handelt es sich mit Sicherheit nicht um einen absichtlichen Regelbruch. Ihre Befähigung zur Lyrikerin kann man ihr aufgrund dieses Fehlers nicht absprechen wollen. Wir müssen doch sehr froh sein, dass Kunst nicht dasselbe wie Kunsthandwerk ist. Gottlob gibt es Lektoren und Korrektoren.


----------



## Demiurg

tatüta said:


> Das ist eine verbreitete Ansicht, ich persönlich hänge ihr nicht an. Wie gesagt: beim "Oh Gott" der Bachmann handelt es sich mit Sicherheit nicht um einen absichtlichen Regelbruch.


Oh Gott, ich wusste nicht, dass das falsch ist.   Wenn Ingeborg Bachmann das auch nicht wusste, sei ihr großzügig verziehen.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> sei ihr großzügig verziehen.


...und (bitte sehr) uns Nichtmuttersprachlern erst recht.


----------

